
Elon Musk: Tesla solar roof will likely cost less than a normal roof - hourislate
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-tesla-solar-roof-cost-less-than-normal-roof-2016-11
======
chmaynard
Elon, please focus all of your time and energy on delivering the Model 3.
Nothing else should matter to Tesla right now. Solar shingles can wait. -Mom

